# Civil service test-Firefighter



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Is it the same test for both police and fire? There is one coming up for Firefighter positions and I'm thinking about taking it. I figure it will be good practice and I might get a job out of it(I have also been thinking of firefighting as a career) Just wanted to know if it was the same test. Thanks for any info


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

It's not the same test, it's the same format, however.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Ya its the same test. Being a cop and a fireman requires the same abilities. Except when your house is on fire and the firemen trash your kitchen then everything is ok because the living room was spared. Let a cop trash your kitchen and you'll bitch about blood on your floor from your asshole brother in law.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

I've taken both tests in the past and honestly they are pretty similar. Obviously the questions are set up to be particular to each service. But a lot of the questions are of the same type.


Side Note: Can't believe the freaking test is now 75 bucks to take?!!! 8O


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

FD- best job in the world. What other job on the first day are you issued a bed and told to get to sleep in case you may have to get called out? You get accolades for standing 50-100 feet away & pouring water onto flames. Don't get me wrong, some of my best friends & neighbors are "Foundation Savers".


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

What r the chances for out of state being hired off of the civil circus test for fire? Any harder/easier than the po one?



HousingCop said:


> FD- best job in the world. What other job on the first day are you issued a bed and told to get to sleep in case you may have to get called out? You get accolades for standing 50-100 feet away & pouring water onto flames. Don't get me wrong, some of my best friends & neighbors are "Foundation Savers".


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

VTCOP said:


> What r the chances for out of state being hired off of the civil circus test for fire? Any harder/easier than the po one?


Same bs.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

94c said:


> Ya its the same test. Being a cop and a fireman requires the same abilities. Except when your house is on fire and the firemen trash your kitchen then everything is ok because the living room was spared. Let a cop trash your kitchen and you'll bitch about blood on your floor from your asshole brother in law.


They teach salvage operations in the fire Academy. That kitchen was being checked for Fire extension. The FF test is the same as the PO. As for becoming a firefighter I made the switch from Campus Police Officer to a Firefighter around a year ago, and I love every second of the job


----------



## CLowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Any idea if they'll be adding college degree requirements to the 2007 (Police) test?
I'm a little worried about making it in-time for the 2007 Test, and having to wait until 2009.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

If you want to get on a fire department I would first check to see if your city/town has a prerequisite of EMT Basic, Intermediate, or Paramedic. Many municipalities will not consider a candidate if those requirments are not met prior to hiring. Paramedics WILL get a civil service card from somewhere due to there high skill level and scarce numbers in comparison to EMT Basics. Being a Veteran and knowing a second language fluently wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Note: Firefighters live longer than Police Officers and eat much better!!!!


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Only two jobs in the world you get paid to be in bed, firefighter and a prostitute.  


In all seriousness, we all know its a great career, my dad's been a jake for 30 plus years, and he loves the job. Look, where else to you get to absolutely destroy someones house and the stuff inside, and they come up to you after and thank you for doing a good job?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Firefighter = best part time job in the Commonwealth :happy:


----------

